# glands



## mhashley (Dec 17, 2014)

We love to keep cookie fluffy and go about every 3 months but we need more advice on anal glands. She schooches her hiney https://p.antavo.com/f/BxB/64


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sometimes altering the diet enough to really firm up the poo is best as then the glands will empty naturally.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry but I just love the way you put that, "she scooches her hiney" 

Isn't language wonderful!!

Both my girls scooch their hiney's from time to time and their glands are absolutely fine. I think it's just a thing they do. We never have poop or gland probs.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

From reading things here and having Gandhi, I think for some dogs it's just more of a problem than others. Gandhi's poos are fine but he has needed his glands to be expressed quite regularly since he was little. He scoots along the floor and it's clearly not comfortable for him and that's the sign they need to be done 

Not sure there are any particular answers, just make sure they are done if they need to be


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady never ever sccoots, and has bad gland problems they need to be eptied regularily for her, and she never ever scoots....my crazy cricket does scoot...and has no glad problems at all. I dont think one means the other.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Lady never ever sccoots, and has bad gland problems they need to be eptied regularily for her, and she never ever scoots....my crazy cricket does scoot...and has no glad problems at all. I dont think one means the other.


I agree. Don't think it necessarily means anal gland problem. My girls are scooters but bums are as clean as whistles.


----------

